# 7 week old baby not drinking water?



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

I added a 7 week old baby to my family two days ago. She was weaned onto seed, soakseed and veges. I still haven't got around to getting some soakseed, as the only retailer is quite a hike away.

Piper is not drinking water, as far as I know. She's still getting to know her cage, and I'm not sure if she's actually 'found' her water bowl.

I know as baby with a diet of soakseed and veges she would have recieved plenty of fluids, but right now she's only eating cockatiel seed mix, millet and peas.
I guess she's getting some fluids from the peas, but I'm really concerned about her lack of water drinking.

Do you guys have any thoughts on how to get her drinking??


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It is really really hard to catch a tiel drinking. They honestly don't drink that much water in the first place. The only times I ever catch my birds is first thing in the morning. Otherwise, I never see it. Try holding the waterbowl with her sitting on it and see if with you being there she'll be more inclined to drink. Congrats on the new baby!


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

Ok, I'll keep that in mind! Yesterday evening she had worked out how to get around her cage so that's a relief.


----------



## placerville (May 12, 2013)

I rarely see my tiels drinking water so maybe your tiel is just fine. If you know that your bird is not drinking water, take it to the vet.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Perhaps you could try putting 2 or 3 water bowls in around the cage.


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

Thanks guys - when she was sitting on me she drank some of MY water - now she seems to have a taste for it and happily drinks in her cage.


----------



## Tequilagirl (Mar 4, 2013)

Lol when my Nelson first came home I didn't see him eat or drink for a couple of days, he ended up with 2 water bowls (one sitting on top of his perch ) and about 5 spray millets hanging on his head. It's distressing to not seeing them eat or drink, glad your bird found her way around


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm glad she can drink now 
Can you post pics


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

That's wonderful she is drinking now 
I agree Baruch - pictures! :lol:


----------



## BabyMoo (Dec 19, 2012)

Sometimes they drink their water and we miss it. For example, today I didn't see BabyMoo drink at all but I know that she did b/c her droppings looked normal and she was acting like her normal self. I also can't keep an eye on her 24/7 so she most have had something to drink when I wasn't watching her.


----------

